# Bark has become very concerning



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Koopers bark has changed in the past year, to now it is so very low,i can barely here him,he will be 13 this month,has anyone had this happen to their senior?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would suggest having him checked for larangeal paralysis. And speaking with your vet about other possible causes.


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

Our girl Butter has lost her bark as well...comes out very hoarse when she tries to bark. She has a touch of lp which we are managing at the moment. I would have your vet check him. Not too much they can do for it...one of those aging issues. Here is our girl on her Twelve birthday...a little tired from her party!
Best wishes to your thirteen year old boy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Golden Pond said:


> Our girl Butter has lost her bark as well...comes out very hoarse when she tries to bark. She has a touch of lp which we are managing at the moment. I would have your vet check him. Not too much they can do for it...one of those aging issues. Here is our girl on her Twelve birthday...a little tired from her party!
> Best wishes to your thirteen year old boy!


That is exactly what koop is doing.


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

:Hi my late senior boy had the biggest deepest bark
we loved it!
Then it suddenly changed to this hoarse bark
I couldnt believe how much it changed
but it was just due to natural aging
and took us while to get used to from our big beautiful boy
So you can always get it checked if you are worried 
but with aging it can naturally happen and 13 is a wonderful age to still have your golden how lucky you are


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I would definitely have your pup checked for laryngeal paralysis


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My boy developed a much hoarser, deeper bark around 12 years old, he'd had surgery around that time in his lower head neck area so we did always wonder if that triggered it. However, I have since met many others with senior dogs who have the same thing so could well be age related, agree with the others to get it checked out at the vets. Good luck!


----------

